# Social anxiety in Birmingham, UK



## Leigh_2333 (Oct 27, 2021)

Heyy,

So I'd love to be part of some kind of social anxiety support group, or any mental health support group in general (for over 18s or preferably people in their 20s and older!). 

I've tried to get help from my GP but they haven't been helpful at all. I think a face to face support group could be a great way to meet new people and provide a safe space to just talk without feeling judged for our anxiety. 

Please let me know if there are any face to face groups I can attend that are in or around Birmingham, UK!


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

I'd love to know if there's anything too as I recently moved close to Birmingham. I haven't found anything as of yet.


----------

